# Let me tell you about our Bayleigh



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I was 7-months pregnant with our first daughter. My mom asked me to do her a favor and grab bird seed at our local pet store. Little did we know, my mom would be doing us a favor. 

We walked in, grabbed the seed, and saw her. She sat calmly in the kennel as her brother did zoomies around her. I walked over, falling in love with both of them. They were the cutest, fluffiest, puppies I had ever seen. Her brother didn't react. She locked into our eyes and cocked her head as if to say, I'm yours. My hubby picked her up and she kissed so softly. We were hooked. I was 23 and had no idea that pet store pups were bad. We paid, bought a kennel & food & toys and all the puppy néccessities right then and there. 

We brought her home & she barked and cried to come out of her kennel. We obliged. She had one accident in our house and was trained in a week. 

She wasn't the perfect puppy. She devoured paper products including a SAMs club, 35 pack, of toilet paper. We came home and the paper was still stuck in her teeth. She ate more panties and shoes than I care to admit. But, she was the sweetest, smartest, most loyal dog I've ever had.

When our daughter was born with a major heart defect she spent the 7-weeks Zoey was in the NICU & CVICU at my parents and we lived 14-16 hour days at the hospital. When Zoey came home it was like she knew that she was fragile. It wasn't insane puppy jumping, or biting, or craziness. It was calm, and relaxed, and best behavior. 

When Zoey died at 3-months old- she again wasn't a crazy puppy. She was so young herself. She whined for her baby. She calmly layed by my side and supported me in ways no human could. It's like she was able to comprehend every ounce of my pain and knew when I needed to snuggle and when I needed her to leave me alone. She was amazingly supportive. 

I leaned very on that she was a furry confidant. She loved when you talked to her. I could cry about my hurts or laugh about crazy stuff in my life. While I don't know how much she understood, it's like she was always waiting for me to tell her about my day. I could say, this idiot at work, and she's cock her head and lay her head on my knees while I vented. 

We nicknamed her "mom"'or "momma" very early on. She was such a mom to each of our babies. Our second daughter especially. She didn't leave her side from the second we walked through the door with her. She was everywhere Kenzie was. She was truly her baby. When Kenzie was not quite mobile Bayleigh would bring her toys. If Kenzie cried, Bay cried with her. 

My son wasn't as "love at first sight for her" but she was equally as protective. When he was a newborn, she'd howl like a basset hound when he'd start moving in his bassinet. This would wake Brenton to a full on scream and Bayleigh would come lick his face over and over again. To be honest, it used to annoy me as I was so sleep deprived, but what I'd give to hear that howl again. 

She loved food. And she knew if you were trying to cheat her. My friend had given her some pizza crust and has a single pepperoni left on the plate. Bay didn't leave her side until she gave her that, too. She could tell from a mile away when food was being made or opened and she'd flash those big brown eyes hoping you'd show some mercy. I sit here often in tears waiting for her to come beg. 

The only time she'd bark is if you made eye contact and didn't acknowledge her. She loved attention. My mom says she made it impossible not to love her. She'd nudge your arm over and over and over again until you gave her love and attention. 

She, like most Golden's loved water. The beach was her happy place. She wasn't some amazing dock diving swimmer. She was lazy and dainty. But she'd walk in and wade up to her neck. She'd chase a ball, but refuse to swim too deep to catch it. 

She, at almost 11-years old, still carried around loveys. She didn't chew them. In fact, we bought her a new soft handmade blanket on vacation. That was insanely hard putting away. 

Going to end a bit short as I can't control the tears, but she was the fluffiest, sweetest, most loving best friend I could ask for. Part of my soul is missing without her and I'm not sure how one heals and carries on. I'm broken and I miss her so so much. My sweet mom- you are loved and missed beyond measure.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Bayleigh has passed over the rainbow bridge. I know she was an amazing girl, your story made me cry and I never even met her. I wish I had the words to help with the pain your feeling. Hug Dory close and know you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

That heartfelt tribute to Bay really stirred the emotions.. Thank you for that.

Max


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute to Bayleigh. She was, indeed, a special girl. I came to see that through your posts and messages. My heart continues to break for you and Kenzie. I know how much this hurts. I wish there were words to take the pain away. There are none. Just know that your beautiful, beautiful girl will always be with you. She was, and still is, a part of your heart and soul. Hugs


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the story and the pictures. What a magically sweet dog.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

What a wonderful way to memorialize a wonderful dog! I have been quietly reading your posts about Dory and Bayleigh over the past couple of months, rooting for them both, and crying for you. I have not wanted to post because I did not want to intrude, but this was so beautiful that I was sure you would not mind. Even though we do not know each other, I now feel as if I know Baleigh a little more, and I feel your pain, and I cry for and with you. So many of us have been there, but the road is different for each one of us. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to Bayleigh. Don't forget, she will always be in your heart!!! Now I need to get a tissue. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your precious girl, I have tears too. Thank you for sharing her with us, the photos are lovely.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl. I hope those memories you have shared of your precious Bayleigh can bring joy to your heart as the tears flow from your eyes. Thank you for sharing some of her story and those beautiful pictures. I believe one of the greatest honors you can give her is to speak of her often. She is right there in your heart to help guide you as you continue on, teaching Dory all that Bayleigh has taught you about love and life.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Tears are flowing and I write this...the love you have for your Bayleigh and the pain you feel right now more than shines through in your beautiful tribute.

My heart breaks for you and your family...I and so many know how this feels.

I cried everyday and almost all day for a month after I lost my bridge girl Yaichi. Like you, I felt like my soul or a huge part of it went with her to the bridge. I still cry often when I think of my girl ( which is often), I miss her. 

Grieving is different for us all. In my case, my boys finally told me, "mom, you have to get another pup...not to replace Yaichi, but to pay the love you had for her forward to another"....and now we have Brisby, who is very different from my Yaichi, yet with many similarities as all goldens do. Brisby is loved both for herself of course, yet also as a living tribute of our love for Yaichi which we carry forward. Brisby helped heal my heart over time, yet never erases the love or pain I have at the loss of Yaichi.

This may not work for you or others, however adding Brisby to our family did help ease the excruciating pain of loss.

I hope that you find your way in finding peace, less pain with your loss in time.

A beautiful tribute to your precious girl...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your very special girl Bayleigh. 
I'm so sorry for your loss of her, may the memories and special times you shared bring you comfort.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing Bayleigh's story with us. She does indeed sound like a truly special girl. Very intuitive. I hope it helped you to write about her, too. I wish we could take away some of your sadness.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I loved reading this, thank you for sharing it. Ye gods, they do tear your heart out.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Tears are flowing and I write this...the love you have for your Bayleigh and the pain you feel right now more than shines through in your beautiful tribute.
> 
> My heart breaks for you and your family...I and so many know how this feels.
> 
> ...


Thank you. My son has been in full on "lets get a new puppy" mode. However, we have a puppy in full on crazy puppy antics. I don't think it would be fair to a new puppy(or our current puppy) to bring in another right now. It is crazy as Bayleigh was an only pup for so long and now that we're back to one dog again the dynamic of that seems hard to adjust to. When Dory learns better manners we will likely get another. But, right now, trying to just love on her. I'd be lying if I said she didn't make us laugh with all the chaos puppies bring.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute. I shouldn't have read it at my desk....now I'm all teary. I never met her but feel like I lost one of my own. So sorry about Bayleigh's passing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful & loving tribute. Your Bayleigh came to life with your writing and your love & pain shine through. May those beautiful memories help bring smiles to your face as you remember your lovely Bayleigh.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Again, thank you. She was the best dog(as we all think!  ) and I'm quite certain she didn't realize she was a dog. LOL. 


I will say that having Dory home has made the transition a lot easier on my human babies. Although, when she starts her crazy biting or wild zoomies, my 5-year old will instantly breakdown and say, "I miss Bayleigh. Bayleigh never bit me!"  But, I can't imagine if they had to come home to an empty house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bayleigh*



Kalhayd said:


> Again, thank you. She was the best dog(as we all think!  ) and I'm quite certain she didn't realize she was a dog. LOL.
> 
> 
> I will say that having Dory home has made the transition a lot easier on my human babies. Although, when she starts her crazy biting or wild zoomies, my 5-year old will instantly breakdown and say, "I miss Bayleigh. Bayleigh never bit me!"  But, I can't imagine if they had to come home to an empty house.


Lisa: Bayleigh does come alive from your beautiful tribute. I think female Goldens are wonderful and so special.
I felt the same way about my Smooch, she was so sweet and loving and I adored her! We have no choice but to go on and give our love to another. I am sure that your love for Dory will grow and grow and Thank God she is there for your kids. When Dory grows up a little, maybe give some thought to adopting a young Golden. 
I'll never forget when I broke my ankle a few months after we had adopted Smooch, how she stayed by my side and even watched me on the stairs. Smooch was still trying to get used to living in a house and her new surroundings, she had been a stray on the streets of Chicago, and yet she was keeping watch over me!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute. I can feel the love, connection and loss just oozing of the page. What an amazing and indelible paw print Bayleigh has left on the hearts and souls of your family. I know she will be watching over you all from the bridge xxx


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute for a beautiful lady. Thank you for sharing her story with us, I hope it talking about her helped you a little bit. I'm glad you and your family have Dory right now, her naughty puppy antics will hopefully help cheer you up!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

As heartbreaking as your story was I loved it. You were truly blessed with her and she will always be in your heart. Stay tough -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

think one of the hardest elements to all of this is the guilt of not being here when she went. I talked to her through the speaker of my dads phone and I can only pray she understood. I'm not sure how much they understand or how cognitive their thoughts are.. But, I'm my head, I just feel like she was so scared and wondering where the hell we were.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful tribute. Sounds like she was your heart dog. Hugs! Dory has big paws to fill.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kalhayd said:


> think one of the hardest elements to all of this is the guilt of not being here when she went. I talked to her through the speaker of my dads phone and I can only pray she understood. I'm not sure how much they understand or how cognitive their thoughts are.. But, I'm my head, I just feel like she was so scared and wondering where the hell we were.


I sometimes think they wait until their loved ones are gone to pass to the bridge.

I had an elderly Great Pyrenees who I was afraid to leave, my mother in law talked us into going on a little vacation for a few days. Sure enough, while we were gone, I get the phone call that he could no longer get up. We rushed back home, only to bring him to the vet to say good bye. I did get to say good bye, but always feel bad I was not their his last couple days.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I keep rereading your beautiful tribute and tears never cease to appear. 

I am deeply sorry for the profound loss of your daughter, Zoey. I am certain your wonderful Bayleigh is her devoted companion and they are both watching over your family here on Earth.

I am keeping you in my thoughts. Thank you so much for sharing your special family, 2 and 4 legged alike, with us.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She's home. My poor sweet boy has been sitting next to where we put her urn for 20 minutes. Lots of love given to him. My heart hurts.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

So sorry. My Gus lives on in my heart, but his ashes are in a wood box just like yours...


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

cubbysan said:


> I sometimes think they wait until their loved ones are gone to pass to the bridge.
> 
> I had an elderly Great Pyrenees who I was afraid to leave, my mother in law talked us into going on a little vacation for a few days. Sure enough, while we were gone, I get the phone call that he could no longer get up. We rushed back home, only to bring him to the vet to say good bye. I did get to say good bye, but always feel bad I was not their his last couple days.


A lot of people have told me that. She didn't want us here. Even though we knew something was going on, we're just so shocked. We were expecting "signs" to show us she was getting ill and it was just BAM.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

What a lovely tribute, I'm so sorry about Bayleigh. 

I had just finished reading about Dory and her terrifying fight with Parvo, and now I find myself crying for her older sister. The photo of your son is just heartwrenching. It's so hard to lose these amazing dogs. 

I hope time helps heal your hearts and that Dory helps you all keep smiling.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you a hug, I think of you and Bayleigh often x


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Very beautiful urn and plaque. When I lost my first dog Bella, I picked up her remains and to my surprise they had imprinted her paw and dated a plaque similar. I was never so touched, it was an amazing gesture. I hope things are getting a little better for you. Sweet picture of your boy, be proud!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thanks friends. 

It's still a struggle. Dory does keep us busy. But, as she matures, and little tid bits of her personality remind me of Bayleigh, I find myself back in the slump. 

We had to move her urn as her pesky little sister assumed it was meant for chewing. 

My kids are doing a lot better. My hubby & I are talking about her goofy traits and are able to laugh.. But then I see a picture of a video.. And I lose it all over again. 

It's been almost two-months and feels like forever and seconds at the same time. Goodness, I miss that girl. 

One of my last picture of her. I was trying so hard for a selfie and she just wanted to cuddle. 

Bayleigh, you're missed beyond measure.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

swishywagga said:


> Sending you a hug, I think of you and Bayleigh often x


Thank you! I imagine her and Barnaby are causing lots of mischief in Heaven.. Maybe with a few lovies in their mouths. X


----------

